# la pronuncia del Pci



## Sorcha

Come si pronunica questo? Io ho sempre detto il p e il c secondo l'alfabeto italiano, ma l'i l'ho sempre detto come quello inglese cioe'- 'ai'. Sto parlando solo del partito politico qu, non in generale.
Grazie se poteste levarmi questo dubbio.....


----------



## sabrinita85

Se ti riferisci al Partito Comunista Italiano, proprio perché italiano, dovresti pronunciarlo _"*pi ci i*"_.

Come ti è venuto di pronunciare quella _*i*_ come _*ai*_ ?!


----------



## Sorcha

Non ho idea veramente, penso di averlo preso del poema di Pasolini 'Pci ai giovani', (mettendo subito 'ai' senza ricordarmi del 'i') forse mi sono sbalgiata la'....
Comunque grazie per chiarire questo


----------



## sabrinita85

Di nulla!
Comunque è normale che si tenda a pronunciare alcune lettere straniere seguendo la fonetica della propria lingua madre. 
Ad esempio, in Italia pronunciamo HP come _acca pì_ e non [eich pi]*, come dovremmo.

 *Mi scuso con i cultori della fonetica inglese per l'oscenità che ho scritto.


----------



## Salegrosso

A dire il vero, parlando la _i _non si sente neanche, e' come se tu leggessi _pici'_ oppure _picci'_.


----------



## sabrinita85

Beh, io la sento un po' più allungata.


----------



## gabrigabri

Sí, anche secondo me si sente la "i"
Picii.
Se sentissi dire "pici" penserei automaticamente al "PC".

Certo, per quanto me ne intendo io di queste cose...


----------



## valy822

sabrinita85 said:


> Beh, io la sento un po' più allungata.


 
Anche io! 



> Se sentissi dire "pici" penserei automaticamente al "PC".


 
Concordo!


----------



## Salegrosso

Va bene, mi arrendo. 
_Picii'_.


----------



## giovannino

Salegrosso said:


> Va bene, mi arrendo.
> _Picii'_.


 
No,non arrenderti! 

Nella sua _Grammatica italiana _Serianni scrive che si ha raddoppiamento sintattico con i nomi delle lettere dell'alfabeto e, elencando i casi in cui "il raddoppiamento sintattico trova espressione grafica", riporta la pronuncia di PCI come _piccì:_

"con i nomi delle lettere dell'alfabeto, qualora se ne riproduca graficamente la pronuncia: _diccì, piccì (_invece di _DC, PCI_)"


----------



## sabrinita85

giovannino said:


> No,non arrenderti!
> 
> Nella sua _Grammatica italiana _Serianni scrive che si ha raddoppiamento sintattico con i nomi delle lettere dell'alfabeto e, elencando i casi in cui "il raddoppiamento sintattico trova espressione grafica", riporta la pronuncia di PCI come _piccì:_
> 
> "con i nomi delle lettere dell'alfabeto, qualora se ne riproduca graficamente la pronuncia: _diccì, piccì (_invece di _DC, PCI_)"



Allora secondo Serianni PC e PCI si pronunciano uguali?

Uhm....  Non sono convinta.


----------



## giovannino

sabrinita85 said:


> Allora secondo Serianni PC e PCI si pronunciano uguali?
> 
> Uhm....  Non sono convinta.


 
Hai perfettamente ragione. Si dovrebbero pronunciare diversamente. 

Forse i più giovani pronunciano tutte e tre le lettere, come si dovrebbe fare, mentre i più anziani usano la pronuncia _piccì_, che, ti assicuro, è quella che si usava prima che il PCI cambiasse nome.


----------



## Salegrosso

Ah, ecco perche' avevo nelle orecchie questo suono familiare, 
_picci'_...


----------



## femmejolie

In spagnolo, PC (Partito Comunista) si pronuncia lo stesso che PCE (Partito Comunista di Spagna), cioè [pecé] almeno nel parlato, anche se dovrebbe venire pronunciato [peceé]. Solo quando può esserci ambiguità si pronuncia [pecée].

Mi è venuta in mente l'estinta sigla URSS (tutti la pronunciano [urs], nessuno dice [urss] )


----------



## claudine2006

Sorcha said:


> Come si pronuncia? Io ho sempre detto la p e la c secondo l'alfabeto italiano, ma la i l'ho sempre detta come quello inglese cioe'- 'ai'. Sto parlando solo del partito politico, non in generale.
> Grazie se potete levarmi (togliermi) questo dubbio.....


 


Sorcha said:


> Non ho idea veramente, penso di averlo preso del poema di Pasolini 'Pci ai giovani', (mettendo subito 'ai' senza ricordarmi della 'i') forse mi sono sbagliata la'....
> Comunque grazie per averlo charito.


Io l'ho sempre pronunciato e sentito pronunciare piccì.


----------



## vikgigio

claudine2006 said:


> Io l'ho sempre pronunciato e sentito pronunciare piccì.


 
Io l'ho sentito pronunciare sia 'pi-cci-ì' (che in teoria dovrebbe essere la forma più corretta) che 'piccì' (che è diffusissimo per ovvie ragioni di brevità, e poi credo che sia difficile che si confonda con l'omofono PC perché il contesto risolve quasi sempre l'ambiguità)


----------



## rocamadour

Concordo con il partito dei "piccì"  (anche se non capisco perché raddoppiate la C: io ricordo di avere sempre sentito dire "pi-ci"... ma spero di non dare il via a un'altra discussione su questo insignificante dettaglio  )


----------



## femmejolie

rocamadour said:


> Concordo con il partito dei "piccì"  (anche se *non capisco perché raddoppiate la C: io ricordo di avere sempre sentito dire "pi-ci".*.. ma spero di non dare il via a un'altra discussione su questo insignificante dettaglio  )


 
Me l'ho chiesto anche io, ma pensavo fosse un'inezia e per questo non l'ho chiesto prima.

Ahhhhh, forse perché Vikgigio è napoletano, e come i romani raddoppiano  le consonanti , soprattutto all'inizio. Sta*tt*' *bb*uono!


----------



## bubu7

Il GRADIT (_Grande dizionario italiano dell'uso_) dà per _PCI_ la pronuncia «piccì» (evito di usare la notazione fonetica internazionale e gli accenti secondari).


----------



## rocamadour

femmejolie said:


> Me l'ero (lo sono) chiesta anch'io, ma pensavo fosse un'inezia e per questo non l'ho chiesto prima.
> 
> Ahhhhh, forse perché Vikgigio è napoletano, e come i romani raddoppiano le consonanti , soprattutto all'inizio. Sta*tt*' *bb*uono!


----------



## femmejolie

Grazie, Rocamadour! Che svagatezza! Chieder*si *(il subconscio spagnolo), ma si può dire "Anche io", non so perché me l'hai corretto.


----------



## rocamadour

femmejolie said:


> Grazie, Rocamadour! Che svagatezza! Chieder*si *(il subconscio spagnolo), ma si può dire "Anche io", non so perché me l'hai corretto.


Ciao fj!  Hai ragione, si può dire "anche io"; te l'ho corretto perché mi suonava meglio così nell'insieme della frase... Avrei dovuto specificare che non si trattava di un errore, scusami tanto.


----------



## giovannino

rocamadour said:


> Concordo con il partito dei "piccì"  (anche se non capisco perché raddoppiate la C: io ricordo di avere sempre sentito dire "pi-ci"... ma spero di non dare il via a un'altra discussione su questo insignificante dettaglio  )


 
Sì, sono d'accordo. E' un dettaglio insignificante. Comunque, come scrive Serianni, nella pronuncia toscana c'è il raddoppiamento sintattico dopo i nomi delle lettere (TV -> tivvù). Se non sbaglio il raddoppiamento sintattico è un tratto fonetico presente solo al centro e al sud.


----------



## rocamadour

giovannino said:


> Sì, sono d'accordo. E' un dettaglio insignificante. Comunque, come scrive Serianni, nella pronuncia toscana c'è il raddoppiamento sintattico dopo i nomi delle lettere (TV -> tivvù). Se non sbaglio il raddoppiamento sintattico è un tratto fonetico presente solo al centro e al sud.


Hai ragione giò. L'esperto di questi argomenti è Necsus: se per caso non lo hai ancora visto ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata al suo interessantissimo thread sul raddoppiamento fonosintattico (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=243602&highlight=fonosintattico).


----------



## giovannino

Grazie dell'informazione, rocamadour


----------



## rocamadour

giovannino said:


> Grazie dell'informazione, rocamadour


Di niente!


----------



## vikgigio

femmejolie said:


> Me l'ho chiesto anche io, ma pensavo fosse un'inezia e per questo non l'ho chiesto prima.
> 
> Ahhhhh, forse perché Vikgigio è napoletano, e come i romani raddoppiano  le consonanti , soprattutto all'inizio. Sta*tt*' *bb*uono!



No, in questo caso la mia casertanità non c'entra 
Quel "piccì", come "tivvù" e come accade in molte sigle (SPQR -> esse ppi ccu erre; LP -> elleppì; CD -> ciddì), come hanno detto gli altri, è un raddoppiamento fonosintattico.


----------



## rocamadour

vikgigio said:


> No, in questo caso la mia casertanità non c'entra
> Quel "piccì", come "tivvù" e come accade in molte sigle (SPQR -> esse ppi ccu erre; LP -> elleppì; CD -> ciddì), come hanno detto gli altri, è un raddoppiamento fonosintattico.


 
A questo punto però ci siamo messi un po' in un ginepraio, perché bisogna distinguere tra pronuncia e scrittura. Io per esempio credo di avere sempre visto scritto *tivù *ed *ellepì*, con una *v *e una *p* sola...


----------



## _forumuser_

Volevo semplicemente aggiungere che la possibile ambiguita' tra Picci e PC non ha mai turbato nessuno perche' quando c'era il PCI non erano diffusi i PC e viceversa.


----------

